# Estação de Alto Minho



## Breitling (15 Jul 2008 às 19:54)

Boa tarde.

Está por aqui o responsável da estação de Alto Minho? Necessitava entrar em contato com ele. Graças.


----------



## Minho (15 Jul 2008 às 21:48)

Breitling disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Está por aqui o responsável da estação de Alto Minho? Necessitava entrar em contato com ele. Graças.



A de Melgaço? Sim sou eu o dono


----------



## Breitling (15 Jul 2008 às 22:31)

Não, não é a de Melgaço, é a estação de Alto Minho (Meteoclimatic PTNOR1800000004940A). Está a nome de "EPRAMI".


----------



## Minho (15 Jul 2008 às 22:50)

Breitling disse:


> Não, não é a de Melgaço, é a estação de Alto Minho (Meteoclimatic PTNOR1800000004940A). Está a nome de "EPRAMI".



Essa estação pertence à Escola Profissional do Alto Minho Interior e não existe nenhum membro dessa estação aqui no fórum. Podes tentar talvez entrar em contacto pelo mail deles: http://www.eprami.pt/portal/aeprami/index.php?option=com_content&task=section&id=13&Itemid=36


----------

